# Bug out place: how far from the city?



## dirk42 (Mar 30, 2015)

I am wondering if my bug out place is right or not. I am living in Thailand and live near Bangkok. As Bangkok has a population of about 10 mil, I think this is a rather bad place to be when SHTF. As my wife is from Chiang Mai, her family has a house there in the city. Chiang Mai is about 450 miles from Bangkok. One way this is good as it is a nice distance, but on the other hand it might be too far.
Still Chiang Mai isn't that small either (about 200,000 depending what to include). So my wife and I bought a piece of land on the edge of a village 1 hour drive (50 km through the mountains) from Chiang Mai. The village is an agriculture based village.

The house in Chiang Mai is big enough for the whole extended family. Further, we are going to build a small house on the land.

So I was wondering if this is a good setup for a bug out place approach.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

First off Welcome to the forum. Now, in my opinion the farther from a large city you can get the better. You're one hour away from Chiang Mai, and that's good, but I would prefer 2-3 hours away, and if possible have a BOL even farther and in a remote location. JMO


----------



## dirk42 (Mar 30, 2015)

Just looked where camdenton, missouri is. That is really in the middle of the US. I believe the US is a lot less densely populated than Thailand. 

There are more remote places, but because my wife is from the area I think it is a good idea to live there. Also this area the soil is fertile.


----------



## Utopian (Mar 4, 2015)

I think the best place to bug out is the rural area. It still has civilization but is less populated. It's a much safer place. Look for that.


----------



## SwordsandSaddles (Mar 14, 2015)

It should be safer in most scenarios. Nothing wrong with farming. It would be hard to say. How well do you get along with the people in the village? SHTF, you will be dealing and relying on them.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

My opinion is to stay away from liberals as much as possible. This might rule out entire states. On the same line try to find small towns where you fit in politically. The problem there is that you need to live there a few years before TSHTF in order to gain acceptance. The second problem is making a living there. If you must live away from your bug-out-location find a BOL that's isolated and difficult to get to and have like minded neighbors.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Are you an ex-pat? Do you have any ties to the village or will you be seen as an outsider? Does the village have a predominant tribe or religion and if so how do you or your wife fit into that? I have never been to Thailand but I perceive it as being somewhat tribal in certain areas.

I am also curious as to the gun laws there.


----------



## dirk42 (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi Cribou, I am kind of ex-pat. Though on a local contract. Also I have been for about 18 years in Asia of which most of the time in Thailand.

Indeed good point about ties to the village. Even before we bought the land we tried to integrate with the people. Like we attended a monk ceremony for someone of the village who would become a monk for a while.

The village isn't really a tribe. For that it is too close to the main city. As my wife is, the people there are Buddhists. So not too difficult to integrate with.

About guns, it is interesting as well. I understood it is not too difficult to buy a gun. Especially regular handguns. I don't know how much ammo you are allowed to buy yet. The only issue is that guns are expensive. A regular new Glock costs about 2,500 USD.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

*i beleive the further you are from any village,town or city the better off you are..so i suggest that the both of you look for a remote location that the both of you agree on.and at the same time,remote enough,where the chances of seeing anyone else is very remote.and make sure the land has good soil.a year round supply of water.ponds lakes creeks and rivers..*


----------



## SwordsandSaddles (Mar 14, 2015)

Oh, what are the local crops like?


----------



## dirk42 (Mar 30, 2015)

In Bangkok we grow all kind of things: papaya, mango, banana, mulberries, all kind of herbs, mushrooms, pumpkins, chilies. I might have forgotten some.

On the land similar things but also some kind of ginger, coffee, and some kind of melons. On the land though we didn't even maintain the land yet, so this all grows by itself.


----------



## SwordsandSaddles (Mar 14, 2015)

That is cool. Any type of grain crop? I know that grains can be very simple to plant and grow, I've done it successfully. Nuts are also favorites.


----------



## ZangLussuria (May 25, 2012)

dirk42, welcome to the forums.
I've been to Bangkok a couple of times but have not yet been to Chiang Mai.
The city I'm in is similar. Densely populated with about 11million population.

It's great that you have acquired a property in the outskirts in an agricultural area. A step in the right direction as it is a place to bug out to rather than just bug out of the city.
It's a place where you guys can regroup. At least least you wife and her family can get there with less hassle than you would have.
It's a lot better than having a BOL that nobody in your circle will be able to get to.

Since it will take several steps to for things to be ideal, work with what you have now.
It will be difficult to get out of the city so it would be prudent to at least fortify your current residence and make it resilient and be able to sustain itself for a certain time. Keep a stock of food, water and other supplies. This will come in handy if you don't get out ahead of the masses or if you're stuck there for any other reason. Helps you survive and wait out until the initial chaos dies down.

Next is establish your bugout plan and routes. 450 miles is quite far and it will be difficult to get there especially with just a pack. Secret caches would be ideal.
How is the terrain and non-main roads to get to Chiang Mai and your BOL. An off-road motorcycle would be ok if you're alone. Plus panniers and extra fuel tanks.
Next best thing would be a mountain bike. It's slower but much more quiet. You can cross fields and some mountainous terrain with it.

Also very important is a way to communicate with your wife. Cell coverage may be non-existent in an emergency situation.
I don't have much experience with radios except some 2-way and old CBs.
Perhaps more experienced members can chime in with this one.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

dirk42 said:


> I am wondering if my bug out place is right or not. I am living in Thailand and live near Bangkok. As Bangkok has a population of about 10 mil, I think this is a rather bad place to be when SHTF. As my wife is from Chiang Mai, her family has a house there in the city. Chiang Mai is about 450 miles from Bangkok. One way this is good as it is a nice distance, but on the other hand it might be too far.
> Still Chiang Mai isn't that small either (about 200,000 depending what to include). So my wife and I bought a piece of land on the edge of a village 1 hour drive (50 km through the mountains) from Chiang Mai. The village is an agriculture based village.
> 
> The house in Chiang Mai is big enough for the whole extended family. Further, we are going to build a small house on the land.
> ...


My rule-of-thumb for the distance from home to BOL is 3/4 of your fuel - beyond that, expect to walk. So, if your vehicle is capable of driving at a steady 60mph (100km/h) for 250 miles (400km's), consider anything beyond 200 miles (300km's) walking-zone if you cannot find fuel at that point. During a BugOut situation, others are doing the same. Grid-lock will suck the fuel out of your vehicle quickly leaving you stranded with your gear and no easy way to take it with you. If you can walk or peddle a bicycle the rest of the way leaving gear behind for scavengers, great ..

You state that you have 450 miles of travel. If driving at a steady 60mph, you are looking at 7 1/2hrs of driving to get there - that in my opinion is too far, especially if others are heading in the same direction.

My best recommendation would be to move closer to your BOL or move your BOL closer to yourself.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

NaeKid said:


> You state that you have 450 miles of travel. If driving at a steady 60mph, you are looking at 7 1/2hrs of driving to get there .


Is there ANYWHERE in Thailand you can drive for 7 hours at 60 MPH? 
I don't think so.

I'd like to know more details about your travel route, and the possibility of encountering roadblocks of ANY type (ACCIDENTAL OR INTENTIONAL)

I'm with NaeKid - you would do well do be closer to your bug out location.

How many people (what %) in Chiang Mai have cars?


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

LincTex said:


> Is there ANYWHERE in Thailand you can drive for 7 hours at 60 MPH?
> I don't think so.
> 
> I'd like to know more details about your travel route, and the possibility of encountering roadblocks of ANY type (ACCIDENTAL OR INTENTIONAL)
> ...


GoogleMaps: https://www.google.ca/maps/dir/Bang...8d46270a59b4367!2m2!1d98.9817163!2d18.7060641

Shows average driving time of 7hrs and 48 minutes straight-north. Doing street-view of the roads and such, I see many choke-points along the route, places where ambush would be easy, places where bridges could be made inoperable, places where downed powerlines (there are lots of strings of power-lines going everywhere!!!) could stop all traffic, including foot traffic ...


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm in agreement with Naekid and LincTex. 450 miles is quite a distance for a BOL. You're likely going to hit roadblocks, run out of fuel, or otherwise be hindered in arriving there. With your BOL being so far away, the only way you could hope to arrive without complications, is to be very lucky or get ahead of the SHTF and leave before anyone else realizes what's happening.


----------



## SwordsandSaddles (Mar 14, 2015)

A closer place might be nice. But that distance is not impossible. Make preparations around not being able to make it, as certain Scenarios could well make that impossible. Some, but not all. There are lots of SHTF, and he has some damn good reasons for bugging out that far. Don't let the nay sayers get you down, but don;t ignore their sage advice.


----------



## dirk42 (Mar 30, 2015)

Thanks for all the advice. Indeed it is far. The reason though is that my wife is from that area. so better to go somewhere where we are familiar 

and indeed, depending on the type of shtf, it might be ok. last time when we had a little shtf we were well prepared and could move on time while others were still struggling. This as 3 years ago when we got flooded here and our house near Bangkok was in the water for 3 month.

but indeed, will think on how we can reach the place in different kind of shtf.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Here in Miami, Fl we grow all kind of things: papaya, mango, banana, all kind of herbs, mushrooms, pumpkins, chilies. I might have forgotten some too the problem is that the city codes restrictions keep you from doing more as far as farm animals are concern and there is very little privacy from neighbor to neighbor especially if your property is small but people mind their own business and as long as you respect each other and obey the rules of civilization everything is ok, I really would like more space to grow more food but then again I may have more space but my neighbor could be a *******. :ignore:


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

If you can't move closer to your BOL, I would make sure that you have plenty of fuel along with alternate methods of travel, that you have a couple alternate routes picked out, and that you store caches of supplies along each route. Just in case.


----------



## dirk42 (Mar 30, 2015)

readytogo said:


> Here in Miami, Fl we grow all kind of things: papaya, mango, banana, all kind of herbs, mushrooms, pumpkins, chilies. I might have forgotten some too the problem is that the city codes restrictions keep you from doing more as far as farm animals are concern and there is very little privacy from neighbor to neighbor especially if your property is small but people mind their own business and as long as you respect each other and obey the rules of civilization everything is ok, I really would like more space to grow more food but then again I may have more space but my neighbor could be a *******. :ignore:


How big is your area. Here luckily there are not much restrictions. So once we move properly to the land we will have some animals as well.


----------



## Wikkador (Oct 22, 2014)

I think your plan sounds very reasonable. Certainly getting away from the highest area of population would likely be safer during a crisis. You plan sounds like a good plan.


----------

